# Hungarian Schwinn S2?



## mrg (Apr 6, 2021)

Just picked this up on a mixed bag 79 Spitfire, knurled S2 with a Bendix 86 and a odd seam/bump, I know Schwinn bought into a Hungarian factory in the min 80's and shipped some S2 tooling there and started making S2's but the factory burnt down soon after, years back I bought a girls Made in Hungary Schwinn just for 1 S2 with nice gum wall knobby, really don't remember the rim but think I would remember that rib/bump, any ideas @Xlobsterman, @GTs58, anybody?


----------



## GTs58 (Apr 6, 2021)

I don't think I've come across one that looked like that. Is it marked S-2, looks aftermarket? I had a late 80's Cruiser 5 and the rims didn't look like that and they were not marked. 

Here's some Hungarian S-2's that I should have bought years ago just for the fun of it.


----------



## Xlobsterman (Apr 7, 2021)

mrg said:


> Just picked this up on a mixed bag 79 Spitfire, knurled S2 with a Bendix 86 and a odd seam/bump, I know Schwinn bought into a Hungarian factory in the min 80's and shipped some S2 tooling there and started making S2's but the factory burnt down soon after, years back I bought a girls Made in Hungary Schwinn just for 1 S2 with nice gum wall knobby, really don't remember the rim but think I would remember that rib/bump, any ideas @Xlobsterman, @GTs58, anybody?View attachment 1387246
> View attachment 1387247
> 
> View attachment 1387248




I believe the Hungarian S-2 rims were made late 80's and/or in the early 90's.

If the 86 bendix hub is OE to the wheel, then it is a later wheel set from the same era I mentioned for the rims. 

Also, a 79 Spitfire would have had a 76 rear hub from the factory.


----------



## mrg (Apr 7, 2021)

As said the 79 Spit was a mixed bag of parts so know the 86 was not og to that bike, front was a 81. I think the the Hungarian factory ( with the S2 tooling ) was already burnt down by late 80's early 90's and Schwinn had moved on to Giant for production. and as far as that rim being aftermarket the inside looks factory dbl wall S2 construction.


----------



## GTs58 (Apr 7, 2021)

Interesting Mark. I noticed the holes along the walls on your rim are spaced about every 2-2 1/2"! The holes on those Hungarian rims look like 8" o.c. and my 1953 Phantom rear rim has just one hole on each side in line with the valve stem hole. So there are no markings at all on that rim? 
That rim could have been one of the Hungarians first runs of the S-2's getting the tooling set up. That's all I can think of that would explain that. Schwinn's deal in Csepel started in late 1988 and the relationship lasted for 5 years until Scott took over Schwinn and decided not to renew any contracts.


----------



## mrg (Apr 7, 2021)

@GTs58, Does your Schwinn Reporters mention the factory fire?


----------



## GTs58 (Apr 7, 2021)

mrg said:


> @GTs58, Does your Schwinn Reporters mention the factory fire?




I haven't heard or read anything about a fire.


----------



## Jeff54 (Apr 7, 2021)

GTs58 said:


> I don't think I've come across one that looked like that. Is it marked S-2, looks aftermarket? I had a late 80's Cruiser 5 and the rims didn't look like that and they were not marked.
> 
> Here's some Hungarian S-2's that I should have bought years ago just for the fun of it.
> 
> ...



Topic, if stamped S2 then it's Schwinn some were just poorly made, the kurdling gear was getting clogged or not cleaned as frequently late 70's/ early 80. .

Error comment and Link edited out


----------



## Xlobsterman (Apr 8, 2021)

mrg said:


> As said the 79 Spit was a mixed bag of parts so know the 86 was not og to that bike, front was a 81. I think the the Hungarian factory ( with the S2 tooling ) was already burnt down by late 80's early 90's and Schwinn had moved on to Giant for production. and as far as that rim being aftermarket the inside looks factory dbl wall S2 construction.View attachment 1387761
> View attachment 1387762
> 
> View attachment 1387763




Schwinn went to the Giant factory in 85 for the Cruiser bikes, then a few years in Hungary late 80's and early 90's, then back to Taiwan after that.


----------



## Oilit (Apr 8, 2021)

Jeff54 said:


> Topic, if stamped S2 then it's Schwinn some were just poorly made, the kurdling gear was getting clogged or not cleaned as frequently late 70's/ early 80. .
> 
> And as far as Hungary goes, That's not true, B/C, that's were the 1995/6 Black Phantom rims came from. And as clean and sharp that Hungarian  set is, might be extra stock from BP's run. Surprise, surprise, surprise.
> Read this article: https://www.recordnet.com/article/19960128/A_NEWS/301289968



The article you linked doesn't mention the Hungarian factory, and that's the first I've heard of the Scott Group having any dealings with the Hungarian factory after 1990, when they first bought Schwinn. But if they still had the tooling for the rims, it would make sense. Have you got a link for that?


----------



## Jeff54 (Apr 8, 2021)

Oilit said:


> The article you linked doesn't mention the Hungarian factory, and that's the first I've heard of the Scott Group having any dealings with the Hungarian factory after 1990, when they first bought Schwinn. But if they still had the tooling for the rims, it would make sense. Have you got a link for that?



Yeah, no, it was a error, my cross communication with Bolder and Hungary so, edited it out. Should have done it, minutes after posting early this morning, Opps sorry.


----------



## Oilit (Apr 8, 2021)

Jeff54 said:


> Yeah, no, it was a error, my cross communication with Bolder and Hungary so, edited it out. Should have done it, minutes after posting early this morning, Opps sorry.



No problem. I googled Ted Kirkbride after I read that article and he evidently had a lot to do with Masi bicycles and is still active out in California. He might be the one to ask about the Centennial Phantom if you had his contact information (which I don't, unfortunately).


----------



## GTs58 (Apr 8, 2021)

Here is @hm. 's 1993 Hungarian Cruiser and it appears to be wearing aluminum rims, not S-2's. Most likely one of the last built for Schwinn Chicago. 






And here is a thread discussing a couple pieces also made in Hungary where all the details on hm's are shown.









						'like new' schwinn cruiser 6 hungarian twins - how do i find a value on them? | All Things Schwinn
					

hi to everyone on this site  i am impressed by your knowledge of schwinns, your passion, and your willingness to help others. ty in advance for any info on my questions!  my wife's two sons inherited schwinns from their paternal grandparents, who recently passed away. i am retired, and have time...




					thecabe.com


----------



## B607 (Apr 9, 2021)

I think Hungarian rims had single knurling.  The OP's has double so not likely Hungarian.  I have a girl's "cruiser" though not sure of the name on the guard. It was purchased new in '91 or '92 and has Hungarian S2's.  I purchased and used on builds 4 loose Hungarian S2 rims from a Schwinn dealer and have had no problems with them.  Gary


----------



## GTs58 (Apr 9, 2021)

B607 said:


> I think Hungarian rims had single knurling.  The OP's has double so not likely Hungarian.  I have a girl's "cruiser" though not sure of the name on the guard. It was purchased new in '91 or '92 and has Hungarian S2's.  I purchased and used on builds 4 loose Hungarian S2 rims from a Schwinn dealer and have had no problems with them.  Gary




I sure wouldn't call the center knurling on this the double row style. It's in the center and divided by the odd bump.




Old style double knurling.


----------



## B607 (Apr 10, 2021)

Hungarian S2.  Gary


----------



## GTs58 (Apr 10, 2021)

Xlobsterman said:


> Schwinn went to the Giant factory in 85 for the Cruiser bikes, then a few years in Hungary late 80's and early 90's, then back to Taiwan after that.




From numerous examples that I've seen, I believe Schwinn imported the 89-90's Hungarian Cruisers along with the Taiwan made pieces. The Hungary factory couldn't produce enough product so the same Cruisers were imported from both during the same time period.


----------



## WESTCOASTRIDERS (Apr 12, 2021)

What ups .. I have question for You experts out there  I have a set of wheels that look just like S-2 with Double knurl  New departure hub in the rear and Schwinn Hub in the front but this whele are not stamped at all they don’t say S-2  or tubular schwinn they came out of a1952 B-6 any thoughts ?  Thank you


----------



## hm. (Apr 12, 2021)

WESTCOASTRIDERS said:


> What ups .. I have question for You experts out there  I have a set of wheels that look just like S-2 with Double knurl  New departure hub in the rear and Schwinn Hub in the front but this whele are not stamped at all they don’t say S-2  or tubular schwinn they came out of a1952 B-6 any thoughts ?  Thank you



You have what sounds like late 70s, early 80s S-2. Any pics?


----------



## WESTCOASTRIDERS (Apr 13, 2021)

Yes here are some pictures of my S-2 rims with out any name on them let me know what you think Thanks


----------

